# Something Unexpected Happened



## 1stTime

My wife and I split up about two months ago. For the first month I was pretty devastated. I took it really hard, I felt like my whole world was ending. After about week 5, I started to feel a little better, I started to see clearly that our marriage was broken or a long time, she just did me the favor of pulling the final plug. It was a passionless, functional marriage for the majority of the time. Probably 7 out of the 10 years...we just made it work because we thought we were supposed to. We are still friends, the divorce is in process right now, but I kind of felt / feel over it.

Around then, I decided to get on Tinder and just see what this dating thing was all about. I really had no intentions of going anywhere with it, I just wanted to play around and talk to females. Along came a girl. We "matched". We kind of exchanged messages through tinder for a few days here and there. She went out of town one weekend, and I gave her my number to text or call if she ever felt like it. She called me two Sundays ago, to my surprise. We talked for a while, and at the end of the conversation I found myself asking her to dinner on Monday night.

Immediately after I kind of panic'd...thought I am not ready for this, what am I doing...etc. I squashed those feelings and just said F it...go with it, whats the worse that can happen. 

We met at a local place and she was beautiful. I was kind of taken back, but I just plugged through. We got a table and sat and talked for about 45 minutes before we even ordered. We just had an immediate connection on so many levels. Conversation was effortless for both of us. We ate, talked more, we both do almost the same thing for a living, into the same things, etc. Was kind of hard to explain. I kind of felt really good about it. I asked her if she was interested in going out again in a couple of nights and she immediately said yes. She explained that she almost canceled on me, because she is tired of dating and first dates, but she decided to try and was glad she did.

Things have escalated quickly and the connection just seems to grow and grow. She seems to be really into me, and I am in turn pretty into her. We have agreed to slow it down some, just to make sure we are building this thing right. I am perfectly ok with that. She is a great girl, someone I want to get to know more and hang out with. 

What am I supposed to do here? I am sure this is probably the wrong thing to do here, but it feels pretty right so far.


----------



## Dude007

A new chick is a great distraction but you haven't grieved your failed marriage and worked on you. I'm sorry you aren't ready yet, you need to let her go or you'll be back here in six years newly divorced yet again. Dude
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1stTime

I know that is conventional wisdom, and in all likelihood right, but what am I to do? We share a pretty strong connection...I am working on me in the meantime. I have been going to the gym, got my bills and finances in order, eating healthy, working hard, etc. 

I kind of feel like I had maybe been grieving my failed marriage all along, that is why I was unhappy for so many years. I think the initial shock of the divorce was just me being scared about losing my identity...what I had worked on for so long. I don't think it had much to do at all with losing my wife. It was the final break I needed to kind of reset. I finally feel like the me I knew back before my marriage. My wife never met this me, because I was never that into the relationship from the get go. I kind of just forced it because I felt like I should. I was never that happy. I lost myself somewhere in there, and feel like I may have gotten myself back a little bit.

I really don't want to have anything to do with my ex wife anymore. I appreciate the fact that we remain amicable for my son, but I would not take her back at this point. I just don't want to be in that situation with anyone again. I am perfectly fine if she decides or has decided already to have a new boyfriend, in fact, I hope she does. It just wasn't right for us unfortunately.


----------



## Dude007

OK, can you possibly SLOW DOWN YOUR ROLL with this new perfect chick? Can you see any flaws there that you might be overlooking? I hear the confidence thing and fresh booty and such. TREAD CAREFULLY MY FRIEND!! DUDE


----------



## SecondTime'Round

Every word you've written is typical of every person who has jumped into a relationship too soon....amazing connection, effortless conversation, great sex...... Are rebound relationships a terrible idea? Not always, not for you anyway. She's the one who could end up getting hurt once those chemicals wear off and you realize you were indeed not healed. Proceed with caution....not to be crass, but yours is not the love story of the decade . But, it's ok for it to make you feel good right now.


----------



## 1stTime

I appreciate the advice. 

I am sure its not the love story of the decade, but it is definitely something I have never experienced with someone else.


----------



## Dude007

If you really feel that way why not ask her to post on here as well? Then we can understand it from all sides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rubituesday

I'm in the same boat with my new boyfriend. It's scary as sh*t but after much deliberation I've decided to just let it be what it is and have a good time. Take it as slow as you can for sure, put things in place so that you can't spend all your free time together. What's the worst that can happen? Maybe it'll end bad for one reason or another and you're back to square one, possibly having to deal with both failed relationships. At least you felt good for awhile and maybe learned something.


----------



## Dude007

"What's the worst that can happen? Maybe it'll end bad for one reason or another and you're back to square one, possibly having to deal with both failed relationships. At least you felt good for awhile and maybe learned something."

Please re-read this it makes zero sense.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 1stTime

Rubituesday said:


> I'm in the same boat with my new boyfriend. It's scary as sh*t but after much deliberation I've decided to just let it be what it is and have a good time. Take it as slow as you can for sure, put things in place so that you can't spend all your free time together. What's the worst that can happen? Maybe it'll end bad for one reason or another and you're back to square one, possibly having to deal with both failed relationships. At least you felt good for awhile and maybe learned something.


This has kind of been my take on it. I didn't really expect this to happen, didn't really want it honestly...but it happened. We are going to enjoy it, work on being friends first, lovers second for a while. Take it at a comfortable pace, and just see where it go's.

I don't see myself going anywhere, she is an amazing woman...maybe she will get tired of me, who knows. Whatever happens, it will be worth it to have had some good times with her. Hopefully it will blossom into something beautiful.


----------



## Dude007

Well, Good Luck my friend! You probably want to bookmark this site. See you in a year or so!!! DUDE


----------



## 1stTime

Dude007 said:


> Well, Good Luck my friend! You probably want to bookmark this site. See you in a year or so!!! DUDE


I hope you are wrong, but I respect where you are coming from either way.

I am trying to be optimistic, but I'll deal with another doomsday should it come.


----------



## ne9907

1stTime said:


> I know that is conventional wisdom, and in all likelihood right, but what am I to do? We share a pretty strong connection...I am working on me in the meantime. I have been going to the gym, got my bills and finances in order, eating healthy, working hard, etc.
> 
> I kind of feel like I had maybe been grieving my failed marriage all along, that is why I was unhappy for so many years. I think the initial shock of the divorce was just me being scared about losing my identity...what I had worked on for so long. I don't think it had much to do at all with losing my wife. It was the final break I needed to kind of reset. I finally feel like the me I knew back before my marriage. My wife never met this me, because I was never that into the relationship from the get go. I kind of just forced it because I felt like I should. I was never that happy. I lost myself somewhere in there, and feel like I may have gotten myself back a little bit.
> 
> I really don't want to have anything to do with my ex wife anymore. I appreciate the fact that we remain amicable for my son, but I would not take her back at this point. I just don't want to be in that situation with anyone again. I am perfectly fine if she decides or has decided already to have a new boyfriend, in fact, I hope she does. It just wasn't right for us unfortunately.


Marry the new woman. Everyone heals differently. You are healed. Your marriage sucked. Now, when this new woman realizes (if she is smart) that you are a complete putz for rushing into a relationship with her, blame it on her. Do not ever accept your responsibility. You are not afraid of being alone, or looking for validation, nope, nope, nope, you are truly in love!!! OMG!!! So exciting isnt it? Except that it is bull****. 
Wake up please.


----------



## Heatherknows

1stTime said:


> My wife and I split up about two months ago. For the first month I was pretty devastated. I took it really hard, I felt like my whole world was ending. After about week 5, I started to feel a little better, I started to see clearly that our marriage was broken or a long time, she just did me the favor of pulling the final plug. It was a passionless, functional marriage for the majority of the time. Probably 7 out of the 10 years...we just made it work because we thought we were supposed to. We are still friends, the divorce is in process right now, but I kind of felt / feel over it.
> 
> Around then, I decided to get on Tinder and just see what this dating thing was all about. I really had no intentions of going anywhere with it, I just wanted to play around and talk to females. Along came a girl. We "matched". We kind of exchanged messages through tinder for a few days here and there. She went out of town one weekend, and I gave her my number to text or call if she ever felt like it. She called me two Sundays ago, to my surprise. We talked for a while, and at the end of the conversation I found myself asking her to dinner on Monday night.
> 
> Immediately after I kind of panic'd...thought I am not ready for this, what am I doing...etc. I squashed those feelings and just said F it...go with it, whats the worse that can happen.
> 
> We met at a local place and she was beautiful. I was kind of taken back, but I just plugged through. We got a table and sat and talked for about 45 minutes before we even ordered. We just had an immediate connection on so many levels. Conversation was effortless for both of us. We ate, talked more, we both do almost the same thing for a living, into the same things, etc. Was kind of hard to explain. I kind of felt really good about it. I asked her if she was interested in going out again in a couple of nights and she immediately said yes. She explained that she almost canceled on me, because she is tired of dating and first dates, but she decided to try and was glad she did.
> 
> Things have escalated quickly and the connection just seems to grow and grow. She seems to be really into me, and I am in turn pretty into her. We have agreed to slow it down some, just to make sure we are building this thing right. I am perfectly ok with that. She is a great girl, someone I want to get to know more and hang out with.
> 
> What am I supposed to do here? I am sure this is probably the wrong thing to do here, but it feels pretty right so far.


I know everyone is telling you it's too soon but I disagree. Life's too short. Have fun and hope for the best. 0


----------



## Married but Happy

Only you can really know if you're ready to date again, and that this isn't merely a rebound. If you realized and gut-level believe that your marriage was over long before the divorce process started, you can be ready to move on quickly.

My marriage was long over by the time we split - and we both knew this. And knowing this, the healing, etc., had already occurred. Your realization is newer, so I would slow down a bit, but still go with the new relationship. I was happily dating within weeks of moving out, and within 6 or 7 months had met the woman who later became my second wife.


----------



## ne9907

oh btw, I would love to find me a loser like you to make my own for a couple of years....


----------



## norajane

Rebound relationships exist because someone comes along who makes you feel better about yourself at a time when you (and your ego) are at your lowest point. When you are more healed and back to feeling like your old self, new person often doesn't feel as amazing and you'll realize they are imperfect, too. AND that they don't make you feel better about yourself anymore because you are capable of feeling good about yourself on your own. Rebounds are often crutches to help you get through the pain of your life falling apart. 

You've been separated for two months, not even divorced yet. SLOW is the only way to go here. Don't see/text/call her constantly. Don't turn her into a crutch. Build your own life, work through your divorce, and don't spend all your time with her talking about your ex.


----------



## SecondTime'Round

1stTime said:


> I didn't really expect this to happen, didn't really want it honestly...but it happened.


Getting into a fender bender with someone and ending up dating is having it "just happen." Creating a Tinder account and swiping right is a bit more intentional. 

Between your repeated insistance that you didn't mean for this to happen (as if you had no control) and your paring down of your original post to exclude many of the details of "justification" of this premature match made in heaven, it appears you "know" it is probably too soon after your divorce.

I speak from experience .

But, it's not a crime, so just try to keep wearing your regular lenses instead of those rose colored ones so you don't make any decisions you'll regret.


----------



## Lostinthought61

Hey 1st time, 

You have gotten some good advice here and you have also gotten some advice from people how are still angry with their own lives, their own short comings and feel the need to pass it along....here is the thing as i see it...some relationships are bridges, they help you from one place to another place, they help you in your transformation, they help remind you of the person you once were, they may not be long lasting, but they are rememberable. and hopefully enjoyable. See it for what it is, an opportunity to explore and become aware of your new surroundings, and in the process re-learn the art of conversation, of touch and of laughter. Baby steps, but what ever you do, don't talk badly of your marriage or soon to be ex-wife, it reflects badly on you.


----------



## 3Xnocharm

ne9907 said:


> Marry the new woman. Everyone heals differently. You are healed. Your marriage sucked. Now, when this new woman realizes (if she is smart) that you are a complete putz for rushing into a relationship with her, blame it on her. Do not ever accept your responsibility. You are not afraid of being alone, or looking for validation, nope, nope, nope, you are truly in love!!! OMG!!! So exciting isnt it? Except that it is bull****.
> Wake up please.





ne9907 said:


> oh btw, I would love to find me a loser like you to make my own for a couple of years....


WOW ne, REALLY?? That was nasty, harsh and uncalled for! Maybe time to step away from the keyboard for a bit??

1stTime...just take things slow and keep your head. Its so easy to get too caught up in something new and not see potential issues. Just take your time, and really, try to enjoy it while you have it!


----------



## Wolf1974

Op Don't beat yourself up too hard here. Almost everyone on the other side of divorce has their rebound story, this will be yours. Just enjoy the time you have with her but know that it will very likely end.


----------



## bkyln309

Look, enjoy the relationship, the dating. This is how we grow and learn. It does sound like you are rebounding. Just take it slow. Enjoy the new found freedom and dont make any major decisions with this woman for a long time.


----------



## Heatherknows

bkyln309 said:


> Look, enjoy the relationship, the dating. This is how we grow and learn. It does sound like you are rebounding. Just take it slow. Enjoy the new found freedom and dont make any major decisions with this woman for a long time.


Maybe he's rebounding or maybe he's just bouncing back. Either way it would be silly not to pursue it.


----------



## where_are_we

My advice. Have fun, but don't get too serious. Maybe it will work out into something more serious, maybe not. 

But, you got on tinder, so you must have expected something might happen.

maybe you are ready, maybe not?


----------



## ThreeStrikes

I thoroughly enjoyed my rebound relationship (so did she!), and you should too.


Ignore Dude. He's jut jealous that you're going to get some:grin2:


----------



## ThreeStrikes

3Xnocharm said:


> WOW ne, REALLY?? That was nasty, harsh and uncalled for! Maybe time to step away from the keyboard for a bit??
> 
> 1stTime...just take things slow and keep your head. Its so easy to get too caught up in something new and not see potential issues. Just take your time, and really, try to enjoy it while you have it!


Pretty sure ne was making a tongue-in-cheek compliment. At least that's how I read it.


----------



## Satya

What's this "girl's" end goal? 

Does she want to marry eventually? 

Does she want kids? 

Does she have kids? 

Does she just want fun? 

Does she work a stressful job? 

Does she have debts? 

Does she fart in bed? 

Do her parents baby her? 

What's her longest relationship? 

Has she been married before? 

Has she ever lived alone for a length of time? 

Tea or coffee? 

Cats or dogs? 

Is she a vegetarian? 

Religious? 

Does she have any health issues? 

Etc... Insert a few thousand more questions. 

My point is, a few dates after meeting on Tinder doesn't mean you know her, or anything really about her, that you don't WANT or CHOOSE to see. Dating is fine, provided you go into it with a clear head and heart. Getting to know the person, takes time. 

You shouldn't date just because it's what you do or you were bored. I say that because it's what I believe. Lots of people date for fun, because it's what they've decided to do. Lots of people date to seek lifelong companionship because it's what they've decided to do.

I don't think you can be clear about what you want because you haven't taken the time to heal and discover what that is. Two months is really no time at all to decide, and one of those months you were "devastated." Next month you are healed? Healing could take 6 months, 1 year, 2 years, but not 2 months. 

Figure out what you want. Do this ALONE, so you have a clear mind and aren't influenced by anyone else. 

Then, return to her and ask her what she wants.

If those wants aren't compatible, it simply won't work.

If you just want some sex, that's fine, but be clear about that.


----------



## Sammy64

ne9907 said:


> oh btw, I would love to find me a loser like you to make my own for a couple of years....


WOW, that is SO wrong...


----------



## Heatherknows

Sammy64 said:


> WOW, that is SO wrong...


I'm not sure what the deal was with that comment but it was very nasty and uncalled for. :frown2:


----------



## Heatherknows

Satya said:


> What's this "girl's" end goal?
> 
> Does she want to marry eventually?
> 
> Does she want kids?
> 
> Does she have kids?
> 
> Does she just want fun?
> 
> Does she work a stressful job?
> 
> Does she have debts?
> 
> Does she fart in bed?
> 
> Do her parents baby her?
> 
> What's her longest relationship?
> 
> Has she been married before?
> 
> Has she ever lived alone for a length of time?
> 
> Tea or coffee?
> 
> Cats or dogs?
> 
> Is she a vegetarian?
> 
> Religious?
> 
> Does she have any health issues?
> 
> Etc... Insert a few thousand more questions.
> 
> My point is, a few dates after meeting on Tinder doesn't mean you know her, or anything really about her, that you don't WANT or CHOOSE to see. Dating is fine, provided you go into it with a clear head and heart. Getting to know the person, takes time.
> 
> You shouldn't date just because it's what you do or you were bored. I say that because it's what I believe. Lots of people date for fun, because it's what they've decided to do. Lots of people date to seek lifelong companionship because it's what they've decided to do.
> 
> I don't think you can be clear about what you want because you haven't taken the time to heal and discover what that is. Two months is really no time at all to decide, and one of those months you were "devastated." Next month you are healed? Healing could take 6 months, 1 year, 2 years, but not 2 months.
> 
> Figure out what you want. Do this ALONE, so you have a clear mind and aren't influenced by anyone else.
> 
> Then, return to her and ask her what she wants.
> 
> If those wants aren't compatible, it simply won't work.
> 
> If you just want some sex, that's fine, but be clear about that.


Here is another school of thought.

Don't think too much or you'll suck the joy out of everything. 

He doesn't need to have a ten page psychological profile on the woman detailing her long term goals, short term goals and whatever else. His marriage didn't work. He met someone pretty, nice and fun. Why can't it just be that?


----------



## Sammy64

I know this is a free forum, and are free to say thing as we see them, but with a little empathy, WE all would be better.. (*IMO*)


----------



## 1stTime

Well, aside from the obviously bitter person, I appreciate the advice. I'm sorry NE, I hope things improve for you too, sounds like you may need it. 




Here is the thing. Yes I got on Tinder; More so because I was just sorta reaching out for something to do, to find someone to talk to other than a male. I didn't go on Tinder (of all things) to get married again, or to fall in love. It is probably the last place I would think of to go to do that. It was simply to see what the dating world may even look like, who was even out there, how had it changed in 13 years. It was free, and took all of about 5 minutes of thought to get going. Not exactly premeditated or thought out.

About the girl that I met. Yes I do think she is pretty amazing, but I know very well that she is not perfect. She actually has quite a few issues and quite possibly more baggage than me. I still think she is an amazing girl, and well worth investing time in to. She has never been married, been in a few serious relationships, but been hurt badly in all of them. Her last relationship was about a year ago. She has been dating a long time and is burnt out on it. She has lived on her own for quite a while, and she has admitted it is a shock to the system to have someone around in her life now. So we are taking it slow.
@Satya, I know you were making a point, and I totally get it. Thing is, I actually already know the answer to every one of those questions, we have done a lot of sitting on the couch and talking the past week, and almost all of those conversations are deep dives into each other and what we are all about.

I know my enthusiasm is high, and I definitely appreciate everyone reminding me to slow it down. Her and I have talked about this to. The connection is pretty strong, and it came on fast, but we both know that in order to actually make it work, we have to take it somewhat slow and get to know each other first. I am not looking to move in or marry this girl any time soon. I just signed a lease on an apartment for a year, I fully intend to have my own place, my own time, etc. for at least that long. I simply enjoy spending time with someone like her and she enjoys spending time with me. We are enjoying each others company and learning about each other. We have been on a few pretty awesome dates around town, have a few more planned. I have come over with take out and a bottle of wine and just sat and talked for a few hours. She has come over and worked on her laptop while I work next to her. We just enjoy each others presence for now, and I think that's awesome. She vents to me about work, I vent to her about work. We talked about the past relationships and what we are looking for in future relationships. Neither one of us is looking to jump into anything serious any time soon. Just let this develop naturally, if it even does.


----------



## Dude007

I resent THREE STROKES comment that I'm JEALOUS!!! Well, maybe a little. Is this chick really hot? Or is it all emotional? DUDE


----------



## Dude007

ThreeStrikes said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed my rebound relationship (so did she!), and you should too.
> 
> 
> Ignore Dude. He's jut jealous that you're going to get some:grin2:


Look here THREE STROKES AND DONE!!! ha DUDE


----------



## jb02157

I disagree with most of the responders and encourage you to to stay with this rlationships and see where is goes. Finding someone you rally connect with is really hard these days, so when it's right, there's no reason not to go for it. You are taking the right approach being friends first. Just because your marriage sucked doesn't mean this will to. I hope this really works out for both of you.


----------



## Ynot

The only way you are going to know is if you try. I may have my doubts that this will last and I may even think the OP is jumping in way to fast and is infatuated with this woman, but the only way to know if it will work is to test it. I hope the OP is able to keep things in perspective. I know from experience that the perspective immediately after is far different than the perspective that comes with time.


----------



## Satya

People are free to take advice or not, depending if it benefits them personally or not. Just sharing my opinions, which are of course, like noses.


----------



## 1stTime

Ynot said:


> The only way you are going to know is if you try. I may have my doubts that this will last and I may even think the OP is jumping in way to fast and is infatuated with this woman, but the only way to know if it will work is to test it. I hope the OP is able to keep things in perspective. I know from experience that the perspective immediately after is far different than the perspective that comes with time.


I was hoping you would eventually comment. I appreciate your perspective on things, having gone through it too.

At this point, and with the help of a therapist, I realized that my marriage was basically a rebound relationship that lasted way too long. That is why I was so distant and unhappy for so many years. I was resentful that she wasn't my previous ex. I went from a 7 year relationship to my marriage quickly. Thing is, I knew I wasn't totally in it with my ex wife from the beginning. I thought she was great, but I absolutely was rebounding. All of the signs of a rebound relationship were there, I just chose to not pay attention. I noticed them, I figured it was normal, and just ignored them. She wasn't my type, at all, she was nice and good looking, that was about it. Everything I had always said I wanted in a girl, she really didn't have, not for me at least, but I just said F it, and did it anyway just to have some companionship.

I think that is why I feel so OK with it now. The initial break was rough, but mostly because I was panicky. I felt like my whole world was being turned upside down. No more house, no more child with me every day, no more routine, how was I going to pay bills, everything was different. But looking at it now, I realize I wasn't overly concerned with the fact that I was losing her, it was all the other stuff. 

It is a shame really, she isn't a bad girl, she deserved better than what I gave and I hope she finds it. I would really love to hear, at this point, that she had someone too. 

With this new girl, I am being completely honest when I say, I have no signs of rebound. I am truly 100% into her, much more than I have ever felt into anyone in quite a while. She is someone I want to be around, even though at times, she can be hard to be around. If anything, Im likely too into her because I have lacked that connection with a female for so long. I don't think of my ex constantly, I don't think of her at all really. I don't compare them, I don't talk about her much at all, unless asked. I'm not angry, resentful, nothing. 

So im sure everyone that is rebounding has the same story, and maybe im totally full of poop, but Im usually pretty intune with myself, and it doesn't feel like a rebound at all at this point. Hopefully I am not wrong, but I guess time will tell.

Satya, thank you. I appreciate a woman's perspective (assuming your a woman) lol


----------



## Ynot

Funny, thing what time does to your perspective. Three months ago I never imagined I would be supportive of a woman leaving her husband in one thread and supportive of a quick relationship on another. Everyone deserves to be happy, it is our primary objective in life. Make the most of your life. Yes, we will make mistakes. Mistakes are not failures, they are opportunities to learn and grow. Take chances, it is the only way you will have the opportunity to make mistakes! Even if you don't you will still be ahead of where you were before.


----------



## Dude007

Ynot said:


> Funny, thing what time does to your perspective. Three months ago I never imagined I would be supportive of a woman leaving her husband in one thread and supportive of a quick relationship on another. Everyone deserves to be happy, it is our primary objective in life. Make the most of your life. Yes, we will make mistakes. Mistakes are not failures, they are opportunities to learn and grow. Take chances, it is the only way you will have the opportunity to make mistakes! Even if you don't you will still be ahead of where you were before.


We're all WAYWARDS now!!! Richard E Nixon 

although I think he said "KEYSIANS" HA! DUDE


----------



## Workathome

Please enjoy your new relationship, but DON'T introduce her to your son!


----------



## Dude007

1stTime said:


> With this new girl, I am being completely honest when I say, I have no signs of rebound. I am truly 100% into her, much more than I have ever felt into anyone in quite a while. She is someone I want to be around, even though at times, she can be hard to be around. If anything, Im likely too into her because I have lacked that connection with a female for so long. I don't think of my ex constantly, I don't think of her at all really. I don't compare them, I don't talk about her much at all, unless asked. I'm not angry, resentful, nothing.
> 
> So im sure everyone that is rebounding has the same story, and maybe im totally full of poop, but Im usually pretty intune with myself, and it doesn't feel like a rebound at all at this point. Hopefully I am not wrong, but I guess time will tell.


Slow down and read these two paragraphs above and imagine I just wrote it. What would you recommend I do? Does is sound like something is off axis at all? Be critical, I can take it! DUDE


----------



## Ynot

Dude007 said:


> Slow down and read these two paragraphs above and imagine I just wrote it. What would you recommend I do? Does is sound like something is off axis at all? Be critical, I can take it! DUDE


Hey, while I agree with you on this, if it isn't this one it will be the next one. Hopefully the OP has or will learn the lesson that his divorce has brought to him. There is only one way to know, and that is to test it.


----------



## Dude007

Ynot said:


> Hey, while I agree with you on this, if it isn't this one it will be the next one. Hopefully the OP has or will learn the lesson that his divorce has brought to him. There is only one way to know, and that is to test it.


You sound like someone in the throws of a Match.com love fest!!!ha
I agree, its probably a train wreck, but you have to get on the horse again. I'm just jealous of you single dudes...DUDE


----------



## chillymorn

Life is a long windy road many bumps and potholes with crazy drivers cutting you off occasionally. Drive smart and enjoy the view. you will get there when you get there. Just be ready to take the appropriate exit if need be.

Good luck and enjoy!!!!


----------

